# Your Votes Count. Take it off or leave it on.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The missing Jay Deep kindly sent me a Strapcode bracelet a long time ago, and beautiful it is. It was meant to fit a Parnis he gave me but the spring bar holes were in the wrong place. :huh:

In the end I fitted it to a Bulova Marine Star auto......



As you can see the end links don't fit perfectly. Sometimes I don't mind ,other times I do :yes:

It was on an Orange Bulova silicone strap......



So honourable members.......Keep it as it is? Change back to the Silicone strap? Something completely different?

What do you think 

Cheers.

PS Anymore Strapcode bracelets out there?


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd personally wear it with the orange silicone strap but then I am a sucker for bright things!

Is it one of those vanilla scented ones?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Silicone strap looks better.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I.It doesn't smell.......Well anymore than any other strap :yes:



mrzee said:


> I'd personally wear it with the orange silicone strap but then I am a sucker for bright things!
> 
> Is it one of those vanilla scented ones?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

For me it looks better on the silicone , don't like the fit at the lugs with the bracelet , the orange of the silicone compliments the watch nicely imho


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Definitely put it back on the orange silicon strap, the bracelet looks awful with those mismatched end links - Sorry!

Jay said he was going to send me a Bulova Precisionist ages ago, but it never turned up, and he's not been seen around here for a while. I hope he's OK?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

AVO said:


> Silicone strap looks better.


 Damned by faint praise AVO  . Better coming from your worthy self could be relative :yes:



Davey P said:


> Definitely put it back on the orange silicon strap, the bracelet looks awful with those mismatched end links - Sorry!
> 
> Jay said he was going to send me a Bulova Precisionist ages ago, but it never turned up, and he's not been seen around here for a while. I hope he's OK?


 He's gone AWOL before Davey, probably shooting tin cans with a machine gun or something. He's a generous chap and has always made good on his promises before, even after a while. You'll get the watch


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

RWP said:


> Damned by faint praise AVO  . Better coming from your worthy self could be relative :yes:


 The gentleman doth protest too much, methinks.

The silicon strap is a better fit and works well with the bezel. It's a good look for a swimming watch.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Definitely the silicon strap!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Silicone...and usually I favour bracelets but that just looks right despite the hiddeous colour


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Buy a pair of Bond's (shades) & wear as is, or.......

Flog it & put the proceeds towards an VALJOUX!!

:tongue:

You did ask, Roger.

:biggrin:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

A mesh would suit that... That's my default if I have a diver without a bracelet.

Here's my CW Trident Pro wearing one:










I am afraid that to me an ill-fitting end link looks a bit silly.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gotta go with the orange strap. I too hope Jay is OK. I miss his quirky and opinionated posts.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

orange for me too, goes with highlighted accents on the watch :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Definitely better on the orange strap, the gap on the bracelet looks untidy


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I agree with apm101. I think that watch would look great on a mesh IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I would put that on neither... I would put it on a black or charcoal synthetic lined rubber strap.


 Or compromise with something like this


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

RWP said:


> What do you think


 Silicone, but only with a colour matched pair of Y-fronts! :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Agent orange looks tons better!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mrzee said:


> I'd personally wear it with the orange silicone strap but then I am a sucker for bright things!
> 
> Is it one of those vanilla scented ones?


 Vanilla scented, not Smiggle, kids are obsessed with that place.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Another vote for the orange silicone from me. Take that sentence out of context and it reads as if I'm voting for someone with perma-tan and enhanced you-know-whats :laugh:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd go for a plain black hirsch pure silicone strap. The original strap is orange overload, there is enough orange on the bezel and hands. Definitely remove the bracelet.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Orange for me Rog you need something that will take the square ends for the bracelet, a square or oblong watch comes to mind and surely somewhere you have one of those! :tongue:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It has to be the orange silicone, it was just made for that face! :tongue: :king:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Definitely better on the orange strap, the gap on the bracelet looks untidy
> View attachment 13570


 But it's *ORANGE* Mach?

:bash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> But it's *ORANGE* Mach?
> 
> :bash:


 Mel,I don`t have a problem with *ORANGE**...*

*ORIENT M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels *

















It`s that hideous abomination known as the Seiko 200m Monster (of whatever colour) that I object to






:laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:nono: to the mismatched SS bracelet. Not only are the end links not correct, they may be damaging to the case. Git 'em off, I say.

The orange silicone obviously suits the case, but it perhaps a bit much for daily street wear. A nice black rubber strap, or some of the suggested leathers, would be fine. Perhaps a seatbelt weave of nylon.


----------

